# His first!!!!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is my son,Keith,nickname "Tater".. He's posing with his very first citation sized drummie,41".. You folks have *no idea how prowd I was of him that he stuck it out and pulled this rascal in...*  











If you look closely you will see the rod buckled where "da youngen" is puttin a little "heat" on him...  










This was one of the happiest days of his life,and mine too...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Tell Tater Congrats and Nice Fish!

At this rate, I bet his next paper will be off the planks this fall.  

Congrats to the proud papa too.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The branch don't fall far from the tree!*

Tell Tater Hat said congrats. The smile on his face says it all. .....Tightlines


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Tell Tater Congrats and Nice Fish!
> 
> At this rate, I bet his next paper will be off the planks this fall.
> 
> Congrats to the proud papa too.


 He's seven now.. He can throw an 8 ft spinner.. If he stays interested,I'll put a heaver in his hands when he decides he wants to jump into the fray..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*What a catch!!!*

Way to go....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats on your first!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nothing better than seing a kid catch a fish...good job


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I know you are proud of that. It is a great thing to see.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome kenny. GREAT JOB TATER


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> This was one of the happiest days of his life,and mine too...


 Nice fish!!!! Congrats, Tater.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Purdy work there... Congrats on both of you!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Tater. DD that boy of yours is gonna be a master angler if he sticks with it. Congrats proud poppa.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

If he is "Tater"...Does that make you "Tater Salad"??....Congrats to "Tater and The Proud Father...It wouldn't have been possible if it wasn't for a good "Capt" putting him on the fish...Nice Job.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish militia said:


> If he is "Tater"...Does that make you "Tater Salad"??....Congrats to "Tater and The Proud Father...It wouldn't have been possible if it wasn't for a good "Capt" putting him on the fish...Nice Job.


 Thanks,but they already have a "Tater Salad" on here..   

One thing is for sure,he was one tuckered out pup tonight...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Way to go *TATER*  , and DD, knowing ya must be one proud SOB, making the little guy a chip off the ol' block.

At times, there is sometimes much more pleasure taken from another's catch, and to the X when one of our little ones, even iffin' they AIn't that little any more.

Thumbs up Son and Dad, ya both should be proud!

Now, is Tater gonna join us at KDHIII? Probly outfish all the ol' farts!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I can't add much to what's already been said.....looks like they might have to make some space on Avon real soon....way to go tater....the R


----------



## kb (Mar 14, 2003)

Good job and nice fish Tater


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Only one thing to say....

THAT RULES!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Boy sure doesnt look like that shoulder thing slowed him down much and we all know you werent behind him coaching him along  and you have every right in the world to be a proud pappa. *Way to go tater*


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

Way to go Tater. Keep this up and you will be teaching Dad. Congratulations.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice Fish*

Congrats Tater, and Dad.

Wow a citation fish at 7. Things only get better from here.

Tightlines,

Jeff


----------



## Byrdman (May 23, 2005)

congratulations yall must be a proud family keep up the good work tater


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Great Job Tater And Dd!!!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Tater, you da man.

Pretty work Kenny, you da man too. You put that young'en in the spot to make a dream come true and it worked.

I ain't got the words buddy.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Great job on ya first there TATER,, there is nothing like that first and after that it just gets better. Good going there lil guy.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilber said:


> Pretty work Tater, you da man.
> 
> Pretty work Kenny, you da man too. You put that young'en in the spot to make a dream come true and it worked.
> 
> I ain't got the words buddy.


 Can't take no credit for this one,Wilber,put him on the spot,that was all I did.. That drum was whoop some "Taterbutt" for a while,pulled off a buncha line on the youngen,and he was ready to quit a couple of times. All I had to do was say,you wanted him now ya got him,so ain't gonna be no quiters on this boat..... The youngen would hop to reeling and pumpin then...  One thing's for sure,he was a happy rascal when that fish hit the deck,and a big smile when he swam away as well..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Kenny, That's all you had to do. If the first one had come easy, the boy would been "Spoilt", had to have a fisty fishy to get love of Drummin' is his vains like it is in yours.

Years ago we had a 14 year old young'n in the chair on the Tarheel hooked up to a foul hooked 256 lb Big Eye Tuna. Cato was the mate back then. The boy had faught the fish for over an hour with little to show for his efforts and was gettin' down right PO'd, almost started to cry. Well, ol' Cato gets in the boys face and says "You ain't gonna' be no Crybaby, I'll cut the line and you can go shopping with your momma". Well that is exactly what it took, the boy faught that fish for 7 more hours. Don't know that I could'a done it. To this day that boy is one of most serious fisherman I know.

Any awy, tell Tater me and Spencer are proud of him. We gotta get these boys together for a day of surf fishing and playing on the beach.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice fish Tater I bet Dads got a spot next to all his Citation s for yours.... Good work guys...JAM


----------

